# Picked up a Lotus 3000M at the recycling center today



## Trower (Apr 27, 2009)

Had to go to the recycling center for work today to unload our dirty oil and cardboard.....(I got the short straw at the shop today) and low and behold a Lotus was sitting by the metal dumpster. I unloaded the cardboard and grabbed it in a hurry! Changed out the tires as the ones that were on it couldn't be used, and put some fenders on it tonight, think it might make a good bike for my father as he mentioned he would like one to use to commute to work on nice days.

I know I know pictures, tried tonight, but it was too dark, will shoot some in the morn on the way to work


----------



## used2ridealot (Apr 2, 2013)

Must. Have. Pics.


----------



## Trower (Apr 27, 2009)

Sorry for the crappy cell pic, but I was running late this morn. Had robbed some parts off a Giant Yucon, that's frame was bad, so this bike could be rideable. I was surprised how comfy the bike was and how well it handles. Gonna have a hard time passing this one to my father as I could see it making a great gravel bike/bikepacking ride! I'll try and post some better pics tonight.


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

Yep, that's the one. My first 'real' mtn bike. Back in '91ish? Can't wait for more pics later. Please?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Sears used to sell Lotus MTBs, maybe not that specific model, but definitely Lotus. I looked at one, knew a guy who bought one. Hard to beat a free bike, that one looks pretty good.


----------



## used2ridealot (Apr 2, 2013)

Cool.


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

I had bought mine from Sears before I knew about LBS. I broke 2 spindles and then they stopped warranting me. I thrashed that thing.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trower (Apr 27, 2009)

It could very well be a bike sold at Sears, we have never had a lotus dealer here and I've never seen a lotus bike in the area before! We do have a sears though It's an awful nice frame to have been sold at a sears that's for sure!

And I will post some more for you. always cool to see your first entry into the sport again


----------



## Trower (Apr 27, 2009)

few more pictures, sorry havent cleaned the thing:/


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

That bike is going to clean up real nice! Great find!


----------



## used2ridealot (Apr 2, 2013)

Nice Find.


----------



## irideiam (Dec 24, 2011)

Nice find, keep us posted as you clean it up...


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

Lotus made some very nice road bikes back in the early 80's. I had one that I did bike touring and marathon rides with. The brand pretty much took a nose dive when the owner died in 1990. They licensed the name for cheap bikes sold at Sears and Walmart. They were never really known for mountain bikes.


----------



## Robert Atkinson (Dec 21, 2020)

83stumpjumper said:


> Lotus made some very nice road bikes back in the early 80's. I had one that I did bike touring and marathon rides with. The brand pretty much took a nose dive when the owner died in 1990. They licensed the name for cheap bikes sold at Sears and Walmart. They were never really known for mountain bikes.


----------



## Robert Atkinson (Dec 21, 2020)

83stumpjumper said:


> Lotus made some very nice road bikes back in the early 80's. I had one that I did bike touring and marathon rides with. The brand pretty much took a nose dive when the owner died in 1990. They licensed the name for cheap bikes sold at Sears and Walmart. They were never really known for mountain bikes.





83stumpjumper said:


> Lotus made some very nice road bikes back in the early 80's. I had one that I did bike touring and marathon rides with. The brand pretty much took a nose dive when the owner died in 1990. They licensed the name for cheap bikes sold at Sears and Walmart. They were never really known for mountain bikes.


I bought mine at Sears in 1992 for $110 and have ridden it for 28 years. It is still all original except petals, seat, grips, etc., but I am in the process of rebuilding the drive train. I rode it on the MS150 a couple of times early on, but I don't recommend that. It is a good bike for early spring training on the bike trails.


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

I just bought one the other day at Goodwill. It looks like someone ride it a week and then parked it. Almost no brake track wear, tires had the nubs, but dry rotted. I will probably clean it up, ride it a few times, then ?









Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------

